# Favorite photo book



## photoboy2005 (Nov 26, 2015)

I find photo books to be very important for photographer. Studying how other photographers do things can help you understand how you can do thing better. Photographers should want to learn more about photography, and photo books are a great way to do it.

My current favorite photo book is "Genesis" by Sebastiao Salgado. If you haven't seen it. Get it! It is fantastic.

-Mobile Matt


----------



## gsgary (Nov 27, 2015)

A great one is "In England" by Don McCullin, I have close to 50 photo books just bought Life is good & good for you in New York by William Klein


----------



## photoboy2005 (Nov 27, 2015)

gsgary said:


> A great on is "In England" by Don McCullin, I have close to 50 photo books just bought Life is good & good for you in New York by William Klein


I've got Kleins fashion book on my Christmas list. He is a god. 

-Mobile Matt


----------



## gsgary (Nov 27, 2015)

Not sure if you can watch videos on BBC but check out a program called Imagine hour long programme about Klein


----------



## photoboy2005 (Nov 27, 2015)

gsgary said:


> Not sure if you can watch videos on BBC but check out a program called Imagine hour long programme about Klein


Seen it on youtube. Absolutely fantastic! 

-Mobile Matt


----------



## gsgary (Nov 27, 2015)

photoboy2005 said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure if you can watch videos on BBC but check out a program called Imagine hour long programme about Klein
> ...


Look for McCullins last war, he went to Syria the other year


----------



## photoboy2005 (Nov 27, 2015)

Have you ever heard of Enrique Metinides?

-Mobile Matt


----------



## gsgary (Nov 27, 2015)

photoboy2005 said:


> Have you ever heard of Enrique Metinides?
> 
> -Mobile Matt


No will have a look


----------



## photoboy2005 (Nov 27, 2015)

gsgary said:


> photoboy2005 said:
> 
> 
> > Have you ever heard of Enrique Metinides?
> ...


He was a police and news paper photographer in Mexico city. He is awesome. 

-Mobile Matt


----------



## gsgary (Nov 27, 2015)

This is another of my favourite photographers got 2 of his books he came to our photography club but I missed him
Denis Thorpe index | | guardian.co.uk Arts


----------



## gsgary (Nov 27, 2015)

Book Review: On Home Ground by Denis Thorpephoto from the archive of Aidan O'Rourke Tutor Photographer Manchester Liverpool


----------



## gsgary (Nov 27, 2015)

One of mine from the same place as the book cover

Arbor Low B+W Film - Gary Clarke


----------



## chuasam (Dec 24, 2016)

Ellen von Unwerth. Fräulein  (Limited Edition) - TASCHEN Books

Mmm Mmm mmmm


----------

